# Land Owners ?



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

How much property are you required to own to tag deer on a land owners permit? I can't much information on the requirments.

Ozdog


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no minimum.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ozdog said:


> How much property are you required to own to tag deer on a land owners permit? I can't much information on the requirments.
> 
> Ozdog


I called and got this response.....there is NO minimum limit on land to use a land owner permit.....(use to be 10acres)....she did say, it has to be shot on your land and DIE on your land....no matter how much land you have....if it dies on someone elses property you have to use a bought permit(deer tag).....no kidding


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks large Fellas. No minimum, that's sweet...keeling over across the property line...not so sweet.


----------



## pendragun1 (Apr 14, 2004)

so now you have to control where they die too? what theck is next?????


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

pendragun1 - you don't have to control where they die you just have to have a purchased tag if they don't die on your land. My dad owns 16 acres of woods I hunt, but I have always bought a tag even when I lived there because I would often hunt within 50 yards of a property line.

I don't think the law is unreasonable at all and the few guys I do know that own land still buy tags for this reason. My best friend has 90 acres of solid woods in Vinton county and he still buys a tag becuase he likes to hunt a few spots close to the lines.

A couple farmers I know do not buy tags but they have 400+ acres so it is unlikely a deer is getting off their land.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Another BS regulation by DOW.....the "hunting" took place on landowners property, recovery of that legaly shot animal should "NOT" require throwing down $ to the DOW kitty just because it turned left instead of right. I have been "hunting" deer on my property for over 20yrs, and would never consider donating $24 to the DOW just incase of/or because a dying deer crossed the line. If I get caught dragging one back, I'll spend my $ on an attorney and I think we can convince a Judge this is BS.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

It has always been my understanding that if a deer dies off your property you may recover and use landowner tag. If you have to "finish off" a deer that made it off your property you must have a deer tag and license.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Really the bottom line of the rule is in order to hunt with a landowners tag, you have to hunt on your own land. If your dragging a dead deer on somebody else's land, how are they supposed to know where you were when you shot it. That's the main reason for this rule. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yet another situation where ODNR has been inconsistent in what they tell people. How hard is it to make an official statement on FAQs such as this one??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

bad bub said:


> really the bottom line of the rule is in order to hunt with a landowners tag, you have to hunt on your own land. If your dragging a dead deer on somebody else's land, how are they supposed to know where you were when you shot it. That's the main reason for this rule.
> 
> Outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


only response i can come up with (and it's not perfect) is that back tracking blood trail will lead to where deer was shot and recover without a weapon. Or just have a valid license and tag. You still would need written permission to recover on private property. You would just have to work out the details with the other landowner, ideally before you were in this situation.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There&#8217;s no inconsistency here. The rule is just like ironman172 and Fish-N-Fool said. Some people interpret rules the way they _*want* _them to be. It&#8217;s a good and necessary rule


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Just got off the phone with the division of wildlife. Seems my understanding of the law was correct regarding the recovery of a deer that dies off your property when hunting on a landowner tag. If deer is dead you may recover with landowner permission and use your landowner tag. If you must finish the deer off your property you must have a valid license and deer tag. Why don't more people pick up the phone and ask the division on matters of legality and game laws instead of insisting that their ignorant understanding of the law is gospel?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

P-NUT said:


> Just got off the phone with the division of wildlife. Seems my understanding of the law was correct regarding the recovery of a deer that dies off your property when hunting on a landowner tag. If deer is dead you may recover with landowner permission and use your landowner tag. If you must finish the deer off your property you must have a valid license and deer tag. Why don't more people pick up the phone and ask the division on matters of legality and game laws instead of insisting that their ignorant understanding of the law is gospel?


So there is indeed inconsistency. I've never once heard that interpretation come from the DNR. Many rules are written open to some interpretation, with good reason. But, this was never one of them. Can you give us the number and name of the person you talked to?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> Another BS regulation by DOW.....the "hunting" took place on landowners property, recovery of that legaly shot animal should "NOT" require throwing down $ to the DOW kitty just because it turned left instead of right. I have been "hunting" deer on my property for over 20yrs, and would never consider donating $24 to the DOW just incase of/or because a dying deer crossed the line. If I get caught dragging one back, I'll spend my $ on an attorney and I think we can convince a Judge this is BS.


So you are saying that you stand in the "If I don't get caught, it isn't wrong" category. NICE. (sarcasm should be read into that word). I hope you teach any young hunters you hunt with, the RIGHT way, and not your ILLEGAL way. Be an example. Sure hope you never run into anybody with your morals intent on harming you. If they don't get caught it wouldn't be wrong.

Deer on your property are not your deer. They belong to the state. Gracious of them to allow you to hunt them with no purchased tag, on your own property, don't you think?


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> So there is indeed inconsistency. I've never once heard that interpretation come from the DNR. Many rules are written open to some interpretation, with good reason. But, this was never one of them. Can you give us the number and name of the person you talked to?


1-800-wildlife. did not get the name of the gentleman i talked to. There was no hesitation in his answer.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

P-NUT said:


> Just got off the phone with the division of wildlife. Seems my understanding of the law was correct regarding the recovery of a deer that dies off your property when hunting on a landowner tag. If deer is dead you may recover with landowner permission and use your landowner tag. If you must finish the deer off your property you must have a valid license and deer tag. Why don't more people pick up the phone and ask the division on matters of legality and game laws instead of insisting that their ignorant understanding of the law is gospel?


This has always been my understanding. I saw an email years ago stating the same thing. My question is why can't this stuff be printed blatantly on the ODNR website or the regulations booklet for that matter? Seems as though it comes up every year and everyone has their own opinion or "ODNR Sources" that they cite.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> This has always been my understanding. I saw an email years ago stating the same thing. My question is why can't this stuff be printed blatantly on the ODNR website or the regulations booklet for that matter? Seems as though it comes up every year and everyone has their own opinion or "ODNR Sources" that they cite.


Their loophole is that the booklet "is only a summary"


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually huntingbull....... we have an agreement with neighbors to recover deer and we gladly grant them the same privlidges just the way it should be. Not "wrong" or "illegal" in the laws of common sense. Sounds like at least some at DOW see it that way too, just a same we have to hunt under the uncertainty of how each WO is going to interpret the issue. I agree that if you are going to take a weapon along to "finish a deer off" that would require a license. 
And interesting to bring the "ownership" of game into this.....I have always heard the same thing in hunting circles, and this offers one more good example of DOW talking out of both sides of their mouth. They say the deer belongs to the state for one set of regulations, but in the next, they tell you you have no right to cross property lines to recover a deer you legally shot if it drops on another mans property.... WHAT......! That sounds like the dead deer now "belongs" to the other property owner now....... Hmmmmmm.......get it......?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

P-NUT said:


> Just got off the phone with the division of wildlife. Seems my understanding of the law was correct regarding the recovery of a deer that dies off your property when hunting on a landowner tag. If deer is dead you may recover with landowner permission and use your landowner tag. If you must finish the deer off your property you must have a valid license and deer tag. Why don't more people pick up the phone and ask the division on matters of legality and game laws instead of insisting that their ignorant understanding of the law is gospel?


I did pick up the phone and call....so there are 2 different conflicting statements from them.....not that I care  
they told me once the deer left the property....... I must have a bought tag.....not just to finish it off....if it died off my property
and I called the main head quarters down on riverside drive in columbus....where I always call for info.....figured I would get a right answer down there, at the main headquarters


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

this conflicting information is really bugging me. I hunt on a landowner tag and not only want to know but need to know what the actual law is. What is the number for the main headquarters? I called 1-800-wildlife(1-800-945-3543). The only other numbers I could find were for the 5 district headquarters. I am currently waiting for a return call from the wildlife officer in the county I hunt(Harrison).


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

O boy, here we go again!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If it is shot on landowner eligible property and you track it (minus hunting gear) and retrieve it (deer already dead, do not have to shoot deer again or kill by any other means) from another property in which you have permission to retrieve deer on, you may use a landowner tag.

That's the word fellas.


----------



## Fish R Man (Jan 22, 2011)

I received this email from DNR a few years back in regards to my same question

_There is no min. acreage requirement for hunting your property or
property owned by parents. Land owners and their children are exempt
from purchasing a hunting license and a deer tag. You would need to
write out a deer tag, attach it to the deer, and take the deer to the
check station and check it. 

*In order to retrieve the wounded deer you would be required have the
permission of the land owner where the deer died.[/*I]_


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here is the answer boys....

*If you have permission from the landowner to go on the land where the
deer runs to and dies, then, you can tag the deer as a landowner,
however you cannot follow/pursue the deer with your weapon. You can
only track it, again, if you have permission to be on that land. We
recommend laying down your weapon on your property (or inside your
house), then, make sure you have permission, then you can retrieve the
deer. If a landowner will not grant you permission, then, you cannot
retrieve the deer that you shot. 

Thanks, 
Michelle 
1-800-945-3543*


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

So you can recover, with permission, without weapons a deer that you shot on your land but died on the neighbors. That is logical and makes the most sense. My one neighbor will not let me hunt but will let me come over and retrieve deer or what not. He also let's me train dogs and look for mushrooms, wierd but I'm not going to complain or push the envolope. I'm just gratefull we have the relationship we do.
My original question was posted for my brother, he owns 2 acres and has deer cross through every morning. He will most definatly have to talk with his neighbors for recovery. I was stuck on the 10 acre rule but had heard of change. 

Many thanks to all foer the investigative work, I didn't mean to stir up any crap. (well, at least on this thread) LOL!
Ozdog


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

hmmm.... once again the public gets 2 different interpretations of the law from the enforcement department I swear to all here I heard this covered at District Five Headquarters and they said the exact opposite!

I don't even care about this issue as I will buy a license and tag every year as long as I live regardless of what I own because I hunt all over.

It just gets old when the enforcement officers confuse the public...especially because we are thr group concerned with obeying the rules and doing what's right. Look at the effort here out of this group - at least 3 phone calls to ODNR were made.

Likely not much of an issue any way out in the field, but I would hate to see a guy get a tciket when he believes he is follwoing all the rules!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my call was made before this post!!!! I am a land owner, but like to follow the law....haven't bought a tag yet and don't plan on it....I do have a hunting license though for when I might go somewhere else(dove,rabbit,pheasant,hog,etc) ....but always hunt my land deer season


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If anyone is hassled by ODNR I can provide a copy of my email and response that a pasted below. Times, dates, names, email addresses. I just didn't want to post it all on here. Have it all saved! Thanks "Michelle"!



Mushijobah said:


> Here is the answer boys....
> 
> *If you have permission from the landowner to go on the land where the
> deer runs to and dies, then, you can tag the deer as a landowner,
> ...


----------

